# Winter paint question



## medic65726 (8 Jan 2008)

I recall in the 80's seeing British RAF aircraft with washable/temporary white paint randomly applied over there Green/Black cam for ops in Norway and some Army vehicles with the same whitewash applied during the winter. I apprecaite the reduced efficacy of this type of cam if in wide open spaces like above the treeline, but seemed to be very effective in wooded areas.
Just curious if this was ever done in the CF? I never saw it done here, but I didn't get around much either.
Anyone ever see things like this?
http://www.jhobbies.com/images/product_wintera5_05.jpg
Sorry, couldn't find any better photos.............


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2008)

Yes it was done by Canadians.  Whitewash was painted over the Black portions of the Cam Pattern. 

How often was this done?  That is the other question.  Not very.


----------



## Franko (9 Jan 2008)

I know that there are some good pictures on the net, the only problem is I can't find any. They're mostly from the 8CH/ RCD in Lahr.

I've been looking for about 35 minutes and so far zip, nada.

Regards


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2008)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> I know that there are some good pictures on the net, the only problem is I can't find any. They're mostly from the 8CH/ RCD in Lahr.
> 
> I've been looking for about 35 minutes and so far zip, nada.
> 
> Regards



RCD Leos on Winter Ex 1978 is one that I remember.  I have seen others, but it will take time to find.


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Jan 2008)

Every year in 1 CBG (yes, CBG),  we would whitewash the vehicles for Ex Rapier Thrust in Wainwright, at least from 80-85, anyway.


----------



## old medic (9 Jan 2008)

http://www.ontrmuseum.ca/images/M113_lynx.JPG


----------



## geo (9 Jan 2008)

Well... after we shut down CFB Europe, the Cdn army didn't do too much "army" kinda stuff for an awful long time.
Though we did paint our vehicles white, it was mostly for UN missions.  What was the point of painting our vehicles with a camo pattern?

Now that the Army is in Army mode once again, chances are good that we'll see our vehicles painted to match the decor.


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Jan 2008)

Medic65726 said:
			
		

> I recall in the 80's seeing British RAF aircraft with washable/temporary white paint randomly applied over there Green/Black cam for ops in Norway and some Army vehicles with the same whitewash applied during the winter. I apprecaite the reduced efficacy of this type of cam if in wide open spaces like above the treeline, but seemed to be very effective in wooded areas.
> Just curious if this was ever done in the CF? I never saw it done here, but I didn't get around much either.
> Anyone ever see things like this?
> http://www.jhobbies.com/images/product_wintera5_05.jpg
> Sorry, couldn't find any better photos.............



Having spent alot of time in Norway over a few winters I can tell you that any kind of water soluble paint would be a waste of time. Due to the influence of warm ocean currents, the temperature can go from +5C and raining down to - 35 C in a matter of a couple of hours, even in Jan & Feb. None of our vehicles (BV202 and 206, trucks, landrovers etc) had any kind of temporary paint schemes. All were permanently painted white. Over the summer they went into storage in Norway where they were spruced up for subsequent winter deployments.

I can't speak for the RAF or armoured units though.


----------



## Loachman (10 Jan 2008)

We did up three Kiowas for an ex in Norway in early 1983 (427 Squadron), using three different types of paint for comparison (ease of application, durability, ease of removal etcetera). It was applied sometime prior to deployment, and was left on for some time afterwards, including an exercise around Pet (can't remember exactly when). It worked so well, especially in overcast conditions with an evergreen background, that we couldn't see each other, even relatively close, and knowing fairly well where the other guy was. We ended up pairing one machine in winter paint with one in standard grey/green in each section just so that Lead could tell where Number Two was and at least one should be able to see the other in time to avoid a midair.


----------



## GINge! (13 Feb 2008)

Some of the kit sent for the AMF(L) got a white paint over. As for the chemical composition, I'm not sure. Probably something that was weak enough to be blasted off with a steam genny, but durable enough to last the FTX.


----------



## Emenince Grise (1 Apr 2008)

There are two pictures in "The Leopard In Canadian Service" (McNorgan, Bruce. Ottawa. Service Publications. 2005) of a Leopard C1 in winter white camo in Germany  (p.6) with big "68" roundels on the turret and on the front fender (bridging numbers? looks like a perfect bulls eye!) and a Leopard ARV (p.17).  The Leopard C1 has white well slopped on while the ARV is much neater. The ID;s on the pictures are CFIC IL79-171 for the C1 and CFIC IL79-188 for the ARV.


----------

